

Ask HN: which way to go for bulk image uploading? - dpeq

currently working on a photography-related project, I need a robust solution for bulk image uploads. After dabbling with a commercial solution called MultiPowUpload I ran into serious problems when uploading from a Mac. Eventually I found out, that these problems are not limited to this uploader but seem to occur with most flash-based uploaders together with flash player v.10.<p>The alternative would be something like the Aurigma software (you probably know it from Facebook and some other big sites) but I'm hesitant, because it requires an ActiveX- or Java install from the user. On the other hand it offers to resize files on the client side, allowing faster uploads and saving quite some bandwidth.<p>I also hat a look at SWFUpload, which lets you control almost every aspect of the uploader and even has Javascript callbacks on all events. But it looks a bit complicated and before I dive into that, I would like to hear your advice: which way would you go to build a robust bulk upload solution for your website?
======
bl00m
Millions of Facebook users indicate that it might work with ActiveX/Java (tho
I don't find it cool either). You're also inclined to trust a big and
established site more when it comes to installing software on your computer.

------
jupiter
You cannot do client side resizing with flash < v.10

------
hs
ftp? it has resume built in lest u got disco while uploading

~~~
dpeq
It's for the users of the website who are potentially not familiar with ftp,
not for me.

